# new to onroad



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

Im a oval head and no nothing about onroad....Got a FT TC4 and gonna try it.....The carpet at the hobby store is the newer crc stuff....
.
Looking for a basic setup for my TC-4 (6 cell 19T)
shocks
Foam Tires
ect....any help would be appreciated....
.
Also..will a 19omm body fit the tc4?


----------



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

more like a knot head but yes 190 is the right size body fool


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

scud...you gonna race onroad at the new tracK?....havent heard anyone slam the walls since you left racing....heheheheh


----------

